# Upright or Cylinder Vacuum Cleaner



## mum2westiesGill (Sep 1, 2012)

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=30646&highlight=dyson

Well i've got my new Dyson DC08 cylinder vacuum cleaner and I'm very no extremely sad to say i'm enjoying using it!!  

Just wanted to ask what vacuum cleaner do you have, cylinder or upright and if you want to put the make you can.


----------



## Dizzydi (Sep 1, 2012)

We have a Dyson, I don't know what model it is. Bought it late last year and I have to confess I have never used it! It's hubbys


----------



## cherrypie (Sep 1, 2012)

2 Electrolux upright.  1 upstairs one downstairs.  Saves lugging them upstairs.


----------



## Katieb (Sep 1, 2012)

We have a SEBO upright. We've had it a good few years now (it came out brilliantly in the Which reviews). It has been fantastic but you have to replace the filters about every 6 months and buy bags for it which works out about ?60 per year. If we had know this, we may have opted for a bagless hoover. I will probably revert to a Dyson next time. I much prefer an upright to a cylinder, although cylinder vacs better for stairs!


----------



## Casper (Sep 1, 2012)

Cylinder every time for me. Excellent for the stairs, and quite like it following me faithfully around


----------



## Steff (Sep 1, 2012)

we have a bush upright  one from Argos had it a few years now does what it needs to have had all sorts of bother with hoovers in the past got through 3 in 10 months many years ago


----------



## Mark T (Sep 1, 2012)

We have a Dyson DC25 upright which replaced out old Dyson that the handle snapped (due to plastic fatigue I think) after about 10 years.

Although still a bit of a beast to lug up and down stairs - although the hose has a pretty long reach to get most of them.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Sep 2, 2012)

I actually won't buy a dyson for ethical reasons...

Vowed not to purchase a dyson the day he moved their manufacturing from Trowbridge to China!

I don't have any preference between up-right or cylinders either is fine, but I do prefer a bag rather than a bagless kind...

Due to Ellie and Jones, I have to wash out the dust container on a frequent bases otherwise you start to get a certain 'hum' from the cleaner...  

But I have found a handy tip, for helping to keep things smelling fresh apart from washing, I put a teaspoon or two of washing powder in the container...


----------



## Vicsetter (Sep 2, 2012)

I can't understand why people spend that kind of money on Dysons
especially when they break!
I've gone through a lot of vacuums and even have an original dyson in the garage, still works but doesn't clean very well.  I have a SEBO upright which I thought was great until I got a Henry Xtra.  This is a fantastic machine, quite cheap and the power brush really gets up all the pet hairs.  It's not surprising it is used commercially all over the place, takes hardly anytime to clean up.  I have gone off bagless cleaners due to the muck thats left inside the container and dust that goes everywhere when you empty them.  The Henry has a large bag but doesn't cost that much over the year (bags are 43p and I'm on my second this year).


----------



## bev (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi Whiskysmum,

I have had almost every Dyson and thought they were good - until I borrowed a neighbours 'Miele Cat and Dog' and it nearly swollowed the carpet! I bought one and can honestly say I would never go back to Dyson - we dont have a cat or a dog - just wanted the carpets to look good and they do! I hadnt realised how little the Dyson picked up until I got the Miele and there is no comparison - it is a cylinder - easy to clean the stairs and landing and much quicker.Bev


----------



## runner (Sep 4, 2012)

Hmmm,  I must say that I've been a dyson addict because it dealt so well with pet hairs etc, and you can replace nearly all the bits on them when they wear out.  After reading about moving the manufactoring to China and other comments about other hoovers, I will look around next time (probably come back on here!)  But, it will always be an upright, whatever it is - we don't have to worry about stairs


----------



## Tina63 (Sep 23, 2012)

bev said:


> Hi Whiskysmum,
> 
> I have had almost every Dyson and thought they were good - until I borrowed a neighbours 'Miele Cat and Dog' and it nearly swollowed the carpet! I bought one and can honestly say I would never go back to Dyson - we dont have a cat or a dog - just wanted the carpets to look good and they do! I hadnt realised how little the Dyson picked up until I got the Miele and there is no comparison - it is a cylinder - easy to clean the stairs and landing and much quicker.Bev



I have an old Dyson DC01 and it still works fine, no reliability issues, but it is pretty hopeless on our stair carpet which is very flat and every little thread and bit of fluff sticks to it.  

BUT - MIELE!  I have a Miele washing machine.  I went through loads of washing machines before buying my Miele, none of them lasting more than 3 years max, and when I went to buy a cheap one in 2003 I was persuaded by a friend who worked in our local electrical shop to buy a Miele.  It was double the price of what I intended to spend, but it came with a free 5 year full warranty.  My friend did the full sales talk on me, saying they give it 5 years as they are confident it won't go wrong.  She was right.  I have now had it 9 years, use it just about every day of the week, and I have NEVER had a problem with it.

I didn't even realise Miele made vacuum cleaners, but given that our Dyson really is getting past it, when I do need a new one I think I know where I will now be looking - thanks for that!


----------



## alisonz (Sep 23, 2012)

I couldn't live without my Dyson and twice I have needed a new bit and they have been great about it too


----------



## newbs (Sep 23, 2012)

We have an Orex upright, it's very light and does the job well.  We had a Dyson before but tbh I never liked it, found it a bit large and heavy for me really and just not that great.


----------



## trophywench (Sep 23, 2012)

I have an ancient Hitachi (about 20) cylinder and a newer Vax upright.

the Vax obviously beats as it sweeps etc, and the Turbo Tool is great - but the thing is sooooo heavy I'm worn out when I've done half one room.  When I put the hose on for the edges etc etc. there is no rigid straight bit so it's bend bend bend all the while.  I HATE the bloody thing.  Even the 'cranny' tool is crap, it's square and I'm used the a long oblong IYSWIM.  Can't get the end of it into half the places it needs to go in  ......

I had a Hoover Junior and tools which I loved for 25 plus years before I had the Hitachi in response to my (new) cleaner's derogatory comments about it, I knew it was past it but it didn't seem pressing but if you are paying for a cleaner then you do want your house to be clean! so I was happy to comply and bin it.  'I want a cylinder, but I want maximum suck with minimum weight' was my request and that's exactly what I got.

I carry on using the cylinder whenever I'm left to my own devices.  Bags I buy on the local market, not genuine Hitachi but no different to all intents and purposes and I much prefer a bag that you can just dump in the bin, cos there's ALWAYS a mess when the upright is emptied and the filter is a pig.  The Hitachi one you dismantle, stick it under the tap, wash it out, dry it on a radiator ..... about twice a year.  Bag lasts a few months.

It's started to smell 'hot' now when I use it for any length of time so I reckon the motor is on its way out.  Just a matter of time .....


----------



## Donnybrook (Oct 29, 2019)

I am having a Shark Upright Vacuum Cleaner which is good for pet hair or fine dust. I am more than happy with its performance and it removes dust from all kinds of floor textures.


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 29, 2019)

It always confuses me for a second when really old threads are resurrected. When I see posts from people who have not been around for a long time, I think "they are back". But then I see the date. 

Anyway, I currently have an upright shark too. Really good because it comes to bits and you can hoover under low furniture and beds.


----------



## C&E Guy (Oct 29, 2019)

First of all - Congratulations on referring to it as a vacuum cleaner. Not a "hoover" which  loads of people say when it could be any make at all.  It's not a hoover - it's a vacuum! 

We've got a Dyson "hose type". I hate it. It's too heavy and it takes up too much room. I would much rather that we had a lightweight cordless one like you see on the adverts on the tv.


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 29, 2019)

Nah! It's a hoover for me. Always has been and always will ...... even if it's a Dyson hoover or a Shark hoover.


----------



## Sharron1 (Oct 29, 2019)

Henry for us. He smiles and winks at me. Although he does topple over quite a bit and sometimes his nozzle flies off his face. But hey,  no one is perfect.


----------



## nonethewiser (Oct 29, 2019)

C&E Guy said:


> I would much rather that we had a lightweight cordless one like you see on the adverts on the tv.



Put off by how long battery last, plus constantly having to charge them.  

Can't see how cordless could ever equal the power of corded, with dog in house we need a powerful hoover, currently using Vax model.


----------



## Robin (Oct 29, 2019)

Sharron1 said:


> Henry for us. He smiles and winks at me. Although he does topple over quite a bit and sometimes his nozzle flies off his face. But hey,  no one is perfect.


Henry for us too. Ours looks very knowing.


----------



## Ljc (Oct 30, 2019)

We went to a Dyson upright many years ago, no idea of the of model now. It lasted many many years >10 and was still working well when  we decided to get a lighter Dyson upright . That was still working well when it too got too heavy for me to push around it was about. 7 years old when to our  local Diabetes uk charity shop  took it away for rehoming .  Since 2016 I’ve had this Dyson cordless and it’s been zipping around regularly, the 40 minutes  run time is more than enough to do all of the downstairs.

For me it’s now dyson rather than hoover


----------



## Ditto (Oct 30, 2019)

I don't rate Dyson. I got one, £200 not cheap for me, but too clunky and didn't last that long, plus the whole China thing. Wouldn't have another.  

Over the years I've always had Goblins, the Rio is particularly good. Now I use a Henry, you can't beat a Henry.  

I always say hoover because it's allowed as they made the first I believe.  Plus I'm lazy, it's less syllables.


----------



## Sharron1 (Oct 30, 2019)

Robin said:


> Henry for us too. Ours looks very knowing.


Ah, but does Henry wink at you?


----------



## zuludog (Oct 31, 2019)

About a year ago I bought a secondhand Henry with most of the tools missing for £30. I gave it a clean up and bought a set of generic tools off Amazon for £12; it's worked fine since then, and I'm happy enough with it
I live in a one bedroomed flat. Now that I've used the Henry if I was buying again I would get one of the similar smaller models - Henrietta? Betty? or whatever they're called

I used to work in a dried milk factory, making about 20 tons of powder a day
We didn't use portable vacuum cleaners; instead we had a vacuum cleaning system that was permanently installed and piped around the factory, rather like water or electricity
You just lifted the cap on the end of the socket and plugged in your flexible hose. Some of the packing and handling machines had dust extraction tubes permanently fitted
There were huge pumps and collecting tanks in the basement, and the whole thing was made out of stainless steel so you could sterilise it
It cost about a quartet of a million pounds


----------

